# Chicken Livers-- Has anyone tried any of these methods?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had tried any of these methods..

Especially the ones later in the video, especially the Pro-Cure and Miracle thread. You can buy a good size bucket of Chicken livers pretty inexpensive...

I do know the Loop knot works good offshore for when your Tuna Fishing using Chunk bait.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Watch this one....


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Iâ€™ve used elastic thread. Maybe a few dollars at a fabric store. It works very well but can be a bear to cut off the hook to get out of the way as it builds up after a few fish or re-baits.


----------



## wishin2bfishin (Aug 24, 2009)

*salted liver*

I've been using the salted version quite a bit in the Guadalupe this summer and had a lot of success, but I didn't add the borax like the guy in the Vid. It stays on the hook well and is cheap. I either use a treble hook and leave one of the hooks exposed or thread it onto a circle hook twice or three times. You can get about three baits out of one liver, or more if you want.


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

The surgical gauze is actually the better way. It leaves the liver in it's natural bloody state and the thread of the gauze embeds into the liver so that it appears as just a wad of bloody bait.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We use surgical tubing and stuff it with a part of liver, chicken mainly. Have caught 3 cats on one bait. Casted it few times without losing any bait.

Elastic stuff tangles in treble hook, so need scissors to cut it off.

As well as it works inside the tubing, raw chicken liver gets more bites, but cats can suck it off with gusto.

Best we use is Sure Shot brand Channel Cat Bait if you have a strong stomach and poor sense of smell.

Beats liver.

Larger live minnows cannot be beat either.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My catfishing buddy and I have just used regular sewing thread, like the stretchable thread he uses, to secure various baits. Even punch baits, we form about nickle size and wrap with sewing thread. I have tried the hose thing, but just a lot more trouble. Yeah, about every 6 or 8 baits you have to "clean up your hook" and cut off excess thread, but some threads will last several baits. Don't have to tie knots, just hold one end and wrap.

PS.....Chicken hearts, if you can find them are pretty tough, and come already bait size!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> Watch this one....


Tried this the last time out while noodling, didnâ€™t really care for it, CJâ€™s on a treble hook last about the same amount of bites and is easer to put on the hook and I donâ€™t have to touch it. Just need to make a CJâ€™s bucket holder for the skiâ€™s.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

